# French Lidl door attendants



## Moped (Oct 3, 2022)

We have shopped at numerous French Lidl supermarkets during our circumnavigation. We feel it offers the most for your Euros followed by E Leclerc with others way down the list.

Without exception every Lidl visited has a doorman sitting next to the entrance welcoming you to the store and with a cup into which money may be deposited. No other French supermarket offers this service. 

What is it that is unique about Lidl that they can offer such a service?


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 3, 2022)

Need to watch these people.  We were broken into after nipping into Lidl , la marina, Spain  for 5 minutes. I am sure the lady on the door had a mobile phone. Don't leave the van alone  now.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 3, 2022)

We went into a Lidl in France three or four years ago, Maggy had forgotten something so went back to the van but she is hopeless at switching the alarm off so off it went off as she unlocked the door, within seconds the security/other staff and the manager had run outside to check the van, four staff members in total, I recognised the alarm sound (I know they all sound the same but I had a mad woman going to the van so I was ready), they had surrounded the van and until I arrived and switched the alarm off Maggy was told to stay there, I was very impressed to be honest but also thinking it must be a rough area for that response, couldn't ever imagine it would happen here


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 3, 2022)

My wife worked for lidl in Glengormley, she was not given time of the till to go for a wee, they were also locked and had to go ask for a key, there were many other things which they did and were not in line with working conditions, after a few weeks she told them to stick the job where the sun dont shine.


----------



## Wully (Oct 3, 2022)

We have them in Glasgow. I stoped putting money in there wee cup when the guy standing with the cup had a £150 pair of Nikes on and a £200 timberland jacket and was talking goblde gook on a top of the range I phone worth more than a £1000 they more or less block you from entering the shop. Think I broke his shoulder with mine on the way past as he wasn’t for moving Shoving his cup in my face. I don’t mind sticking the odd quid or two for someone I think is genuine but I’m not gonna be intimidated into giving.


----------



## Dezi (Oct 4, 2022)

Morning,
Is this a northern thing?
 Something that happens in the dark satanic Mills area somewhere in
 the wilds above Swindon.
Here in sunny Bournemouth I have never seen anybody near the door 
holding a tin.

Dezi


----------



## izwozral (Oct 4, 2022)

Moped said:


> We have shopped at numerous French Lidl supermarkets during our circumnavigation. We feel it offers the most for your Euros followed by E Leclerc with others way down the list.
> 
> Without exception every Lidl visited has a doorman sitting next to the entrance welcoming you to the store and with a cup into which money may be deposited. No other French supermarket offers this service.
> 
> What is it that is unique about Lidl that they can offer such a service?


Not sure it is a service, sounds more like an imposition to me.


----------



## groyne (Oct 4, 2022)

At the Cite Europe Lidl, we must have inadvertently parked in the taxi stand, as a young man tried to climb in the back of our van.


----------



## Debroos (Oct 4, 2022)

Confused.
What service do these doormen provide? Are they employed be Lidl?


----------



## wildebus (Oct 4, 2022)

Moped said:


> We have shopped at numerous French Lidl supermarkets during our circumnavigation. We feel it offers the most for your Euros followed by E Leclerc with others way down the list.
> 
> Without exception every Lidl visited has a doorman sitting next to the entrance welcoming you to the store and with a cup into which money may be deposited. No other French supermarket offers this service.
> 
> What is it that is unique about Lidl that they can offer such a service?


I am a little confused.  What exactly IS the service they are offering?  Someone to say hello to you in exchange for payment?


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 4, 2022)

DO KEEP UP , They are beggars


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 4, 2022)

Italy 2018.
Some kind gentlemen would offer to take your trolley back.
But usually forgot the 1 euro coin.
Look forward to seeing similar in UK with prices soaring.
Shocking that it might come to this or similar !
I have a hernia so am looking for a new TRUSS !


----------



## kensowerby (Oct 4, 2022)

The service they offer is to relieve you of your cash, tell them to piss off in any language you know and tell them to get a job.
We have one lives the next village who goes begging in York, he openly brags in the pub, on poor days he can average £80 per day and if its raining £120 PLUS.
If you want to give to them more fool you, they make you sick


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 4, 2022)

Just following the tory edict and getting a better paid job


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 4, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Just following the tory edict and getting a better paid job


 
The UK now has 10,000 food banks and community kitchens. Not bad going, ey?


----------



## Debroos (Oct 4, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The UK now has 10,000 food banks and community kitchens. Not bad going, ey?


And before someone says...lots of them are already working long hours.


----------



## barryd (Oct 5, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> The UK now has 10,000 food banks and community kitchens. Not bad going, ey?



And now it appears they are having to open up lots of "Warm banks".









						Cost of living: What is a warm bank and which cities are they opening in?  | ITV News
					

Some councils are planning to open public spaces, such as libraries, so people who can't afford to heat their homes can use them as 'warm banks'. | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## iandsm (Oct 6, 2022)

This is common practice in larger Italian towns, usually a dishevelled lady at the front door of churches who holds out a cup to those entering and leaving and says a few incoherent words. I didn't contribute and was given a few, I think unsavoury words from one so I gave her a blessing in good old English. Later that day I saw her walk to quite a nice car and be driven away by a young man, perhaps someone had taken pity on her.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2022)

We have them locally on most of the supermarkets... 
And more recently petrol stations... 
The one I fill up at daily has some heroin or spice ridden specimen that is usually incoherent or comatose... 
Chap I work with was going to put something in her Costa cup, 
Until she got up and wandered off into, her house on a local side street. 

I've little or no time for the local ones as we have 2 or 3 very good local charities that do an awful lot to help the homeless including finding them accommodation etc.... 
So the ones begging are basically begging for drug/drink money unfortunately.


----------



## alcam (Oct 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> We have them locally on most of the supermarkets...
> And more recently petrol stations...
> The one I fill up at daily has some heroin or spice ridden specimen that is usually incoherent or comatose...
> Chap I work with was going to put something in her Costa cup,
> ...


I'm sure we can all recount similar examples.
Living in central Edinburgh I also know there are people sleeping on the streets in all weathers


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2022)

alcam said:


> I'm sure we can all recount similar examples.
> Living in central Edinburgh I also know there are people sleeping on the streets in all weathers


I'm well aware of that.... 
That's why I included the bit about our local charities that have worked incredibly hard supporting homeless folks... 
That's why if/when I donate... I donate to them.... 
So that they can hopefully help someone rather than it just getting spent on drink/drugs.


----------



## mikejay (Oct 6, 2022)

The only attendant I seen was at the Lidl in Pontorson that if you follow tomtom is not there anymore it's moved just up the road. It also has a height barrier  at 3.0m as we are 2.9m I gave it a miss    and parked outside on the side of the road where a sorry looking Spanish plated aclass was left with the front smashed in(not from barrier) all his chairs where still on the bike rack.

Mike


----------



## alcam (Oct 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> I'm well aware of that....
> That's why I included the bit about our local charities that have worked incredibly hard supporting homeless folks...
> That's why if/when I donate... I donate to them....
> So that they can hopefully help someone rather than it just getting spent on drink/drugs.


You stated that the ones begging are begging for money for drugs . Many yes but not all .
The ones lying in the street have obviously gone under the radar of the various agencies set up to help them .
If you do donate to these local charities well done


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2022)

alcam said:


> You stated that the ones begging are begging for money for drugs . Many yes but not all .
> The ones lying in the street have obviously gone under the radar of the various agencies set up to help them .
> If you do donate to these local charities well done


Please don't tell me who to donate to....
 I'll make that choice myself... 
And I respect your choice to do the same, 

I know which of Our local ones use drugs and leave their kit around ( I spend plenty of time getting it cleaned up to stop the local kids etc coming into contact with it...) 
I'm certainly not donating anything to anyone that I know to be a drug user... 
Especially when they live in a local house and just beg to feed their habits 
(There IS help locally where I live for drug users and homeless folks... 
Whether they choose to take advantage of it is not my responsibility I'm afraid. )


----------



## alcam (Oct 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> Please don't tell me who to donate to....
> I'll make that choice myself...
> And I respect your choice to do the same,
> 
> ...


Didn't say who should donate to you inferred it .


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 6, 2022)

mistericeman said:


> I'm well aware of that....
> That's why I included the bit about our local charities that have worked incredibly hard supporting homeless folks...
> That's why if/when I donate... I donate to them....
> So that they can hopefully help someone rather than it just getting spent on drink/drugs.


We will get them a sandwich and food for the dog,  but I agree not cash.


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 6, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> We will get them a sandwich and food for the dog,  but I agree not cash.


Ahhhh I always give stuff directly for the dogs ;-)


----------



## izwozral (Oct 7, 2022)

Maybe the homeless should buy the cheapest ticket to France, nick a dinghy, get themselves escorted back to Blighty, be put up in a centrally heated hotel, given a mobile phone and a small allowance.

Sorted.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Oct 7, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Maybe the homeless should buy the cheapest ticket to France, nick a dinghy, get themselves escorted back to Blighty, be put up in a centrally heated hotel, given a mobile phone and a small allowance.
> 
> Sorted.



Did you know that the homeless and immigrants are responsible for the parking fines at Lidl car parks as well?


----------



## izwozral (Oct 7, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Did you know that the homeless and immigrants are responsible for the parking fines at Lidl car parks as well?


Huh????









						Stallone on the muppet show | Reaction Images
					

See more 'Reaction Images' images on Know Your Meme!




					knowyourmeme.com


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Oct 7, 2022)

It's called soliciting and is illegal, so I just tell them, same with the bloody tin wagglers in town centres.


----------



## Tezza33 (Oct 8, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> It's called soliciting and is illegal, so I just tell them, same with the bloody tin wagglers in town centres.


I have a policy with the tin rattlers, if they don't approach me rattling there tins I drop some coins in, if they make a move towards me I don't give a penny


----------



## REC (Oct 10, 2022)

We have a "resident" outside the local aldi. I walked past on way in but bought sandwiches and a bottle of water which I offered on the way out.....the air was blue with his comments! Don't think he wanted it......


----------

